# Cal WC is tough on wallet



## redroofryan (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey all you California guys and gals, you must know how pricey my employees' Work Comp has been. Seemed like I had a partner that didn't ever show up for work (state fund) Thought I would share this new approach I'm taking to reduce costs and risk, as well as get my payroll under the same roof, as it were. I hate payroll. I'm talking about a twenty five percent savings! I've got a number for a guy in southern Cal (LA) area. He took pretty good care of me. Email me for the info.

Be safe out there!


----------

